# Norways RaceBreedImport GTR34 showcar



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi again

We bought this Tokyo Auto Saloon car from Auto Select some time ago aswell

This car have not had any of the truble we have had with the GTR32, and has even been used as a daily driver at times in the summer










































KE


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

what a beautifull machine, do you have the spec list perhaps?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

wow amazing car. i think this would be a cool trackday car.
would you like to share this car on my blog?

greets andres


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

joker69 said:


> wow amazing car. i think this would be a cool trackday car.
> would you like to share this car on my blog?
> 
> greets andres


we mainly use this car for show and the occtional trackday, but we also have the GTR32 who is built for race

Ofcourse u can use it on a blog.. mail me at [email protected] and I can forward u some more pictures..

The speclist will come soon


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

speclist for the GTR34:

GTR34

ENGINE

NISMO Metal Gaskets, TOMEI type B Camshafts 260 degrees in/out with 9,15 lift,
HKS Adjustable Cam Gears, HKS GT2530 Turbo x 2, SARD 660 cc Fuel Injector x 6,
AUTO SELECT 3 Core Race Radiator, APEXI GT Spec Oil Catch Tank,
TRUST 3 Core Intercooler, HKS Intercooler Piping, HKS 16 Step Oil Cooler,
NISMO Fuel Pressure regulator, NISMO Fuel Pump, NISMO Oil Filler Cap,
TRUST RB26 Hard Pipe Kit with 2 x Airinx B intakes, HKS F-Con V-Pro ECU,
BLITZ High Pressure Radiator Cap, AUTO SELECT Titanium Air Diversion Panel,
HKS EVC 3 boost controller, APEXI 4 ¾” Titanium Exhaust, SAMCO blue silicone hoses, Balanced crankshaft and flywheel, all screws in engine bay is changed to stainless steel.

BRAKES

AUTO SELECT Master Cylinder, APP Stainless Steel Brake Lines,
BREMBO F50 Front Brake Kit, RDD 370 mm 2 Piece Rotors, rear
BREMBO N1 Calipers, N1 R-34 Rotors, EBC Yellow Stuff Brake Pads.

SUSPENSION

AUTO SELECT Full Coilover, IKEYA FORMULA Front Lower Arms,
AUTO SELECT Tower Bar, NISMO Front Upper Arms, Pillow Ball all over,
AUTO SELECT Hicas Lock, NISMO Stabilizers Front and Rear.

WHEEL/DRIVE TRAIN

RAYS Special Edition 18X12” Magnesium with DUNLOP DIREZZA O3G 265-35-18,
FIELD ET-S Torque Split Controller, NISMO G-MAX Twin plate clutch,
NISMO GT L.S.D mod.TT 1.5 Ways.

EXTERIOR

AUTO SELECT Front Double Spoiler, AUTO SELECT Carbon Wing Canards,
GANADOR Carbon Mirrors, NISMO Z-TUNE Carbon Bonnet, SEIBON Carbon Trunk,
NISMO Smoked Front Indicator Lens, NISMO Clear Side Indicator Lens,
NAGISA L.E.D Rear Lights, F1 Carbon Aero Side Step, F1 Carbon Under Spoiler,
AVANCE MEITO Carbon Rear Diffuser, AUTO SELECT Dewil Wing, smoked windows.

INTERIOR

TAKATA 4 Pice Harness, NISMO GTR Combo Cluster White,
APEXI digital REWspeed meter, NISMO Multi Function Display versjon II.
MOMO Race Steering Wheel,

POWER

The car delivers 530HP at the wheels on 1.4 bar of boost


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

stunning!!!

I really am starting to bring up a disliking for you!


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

G40tee said:


> stunning!!!
> 
> I really am starting to bring up a disliking for you!


tnx haha


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

a friend of mine is always training for the olympics (skiing) in norway god knows where so may let him know youre around the same area!

Im sure he would love to see the cars as is a big petrol head.

I dont know where he skis as i dont know norway to save my life but will let him know where you are!

Convince him to come to the dark side of cars and go Jap! 

Chris


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

some more pic


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

That second to last picture is just bangon !
Hands down to both your cars !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As this is your show car i`ll move it to the Members Gallery.


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

hodgie said:


> As this is your show car i`ll move it to the Members Gallery.


OKI :banned: hehe


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gorgeous !!! ... lovely looking machine


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This R34 is stunning, so many special touches troughout the hole car! 

Never going to forget the sound it made when we heard you getting nearer and nearer to the motell we were at the Japmeet at mantorp in 2007, amazing sound in that titanium exhaust! :bowdown1:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

JonR32GTR said:


> This R34 is stunning, so many special touches troughout the hole car!
> 
> Never going to forget the sound it made when we heard you getting nearer and nearer to the motell we were at the Japmeet at mantorp in 2007, amazing sound in that titanium exhaust! :bowdown1:


Hehe.. the sound in this car is something else thats for sure.. We bought this car with a lot of the parts on it, but we are quite pleased with the end result we ended up with..


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Lol, We have RaceBreed importer too :lamer:
Race Breed.fi 

I bought my car from Finnish RaceBreed 





RaceBreedImport said:


> Hehe.. the sound in this car is something else thats for sure.. We bought this car with a lot of the parts on it, but we are quite pleased with the end result we ended up with..


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> Lol, We have RaceBreed importer too :lamer:
> Race Breed.fi
> 
> I bought my car from Finnish RaceBreed


Yes I know  I saw their homepage some 2 years after starting my own company:chuckle: Are u pleased with their service then ? hehe if you are they live up to the name anyways :bowdown1:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

RaceBreedImport said:


> Yes I know  I saw their homepage some 2 years after starting my own company:chuckle: Are u pleased with their service then ? hehe if you are they live up to the name anyways :bowdown1:


I have same situation now like you, wrong parts, broken parts, broken engine And importer does not answer phone. So, you know what i think..


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> I have same situation now like you, wrong parts, broken parts, broken engine And importer does not answer phone. So, you know what i think..


hmm, sounds like you have used the wrong RaceBreed company then..:blahblah:

Let me know if I can help in any way


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

RaceBreedImport said:


> hmm, sounds like you have used the wrong RaceBreed company then..:blahblah:
> 
> Let me know if I can help in any way



Do you have used wastegate? No chinese crap.. Also need single exhaust manifold. Maybe i used


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> Do you have used wastegate? No chinese crap.. Also need single exhaust manifold. Maybe i used


I have a used HKS dump acctualy.. To be honest I have a full sett up for sale.. Custom HKS twin manifoil, 2x Hih RX6 turbos, wastegate, filters, z32s, hardpipes, downpipes, streemerpipe and apexi power fc.... the turbos are just restored...

KE


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

RaceBreedImport said:


> I have a used HKS dump acctualy.. To be honest I have a full sett up for sale.. Custom HKS twin manifoil, 2x Hih RX6 turbos, wastegate, filters, z32s, hardpipes, downpipes, streemerpipe and apexi power fc.... the turbos are just restored...
> 
> KE


I have good turbo but need to get manifold, maybe i weld own. But dont know where to get good&cheap wastegate(Tial, turbosmart, synapse, hks, greddy etc)


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> I have good turbo but need to get manifold, maybe i weld own. But dont know where to get good&cheap wastegate(Tial, turbosmart, synapse, hks, greddy etc)


I have used HKS all along, and they work well...


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

serious car the 32 ,love the front end big time


----------

